# Fluval 405



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you think it'll be able to run a AM reactor 1000 (included filtersubstrate and UV-C filter)? Now I use a TetraTec EX1200 and I think it's a seriusly bad external filter!  It should pump 1200l/h (exclusive filtermaterial, reactor, ie), but I've measured that it only pumps at most 400l/h, 1/3 of what it should do!  
So, do you think a fluval 405 (1300l/h) is more powerful than my present pump?


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

100 gal/hour should be sufficient for any tank up to about 100 gal.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

No, I don't think so. I have a 40g tank and my filter pumps 160g/h now and that's not much at all, I want a filter who pumps around 480g/h to my 40g tank.
Anyone who have experience of Fluval 405?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree I dont think it will be enough.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The Rena XP3 pumps about 300 or 350 per hour and can be bought online for right around $100.
That being said, I don't like the XP's because of their intake and am not that happy with the outflow even though has many options. I just don't like the way they have to hang off the tank. I much prefer the way Fluval straps them to the tank and I have just switched an XP1 with a 105 and am much happier with it. But to each his own, I know most people love the Rena's and hate the Fluval's, I am just backwards I guess.


----------



## vicpinto (Mar 27, 2007)

I would forgo the 405 and get a Rena XP3. This is coming from someone who owns a Fluval 205. I needed a more powerful unit as I have an inline UV sterilizer on the way and I didn't think the 205 could handle that plus an inline CO2 reactor.

I looked at the 405 and, although I like Fluval's design it was too expensive. The Rena XP3 was cheaper, by a huge margin and more powerful. I got one for $80 shipped!!! from Petsmart using coupon code XP2XP3. For that price I'm willing to turn a blind eye to a crappy intake and outlet.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I can buy a Fluval 405 in my city for 165$. Then I don't need to ship it and if it troubles I can just go to the store and change it. That's a big advantage to me!
I also can buy a Rena XP3 for 205$ without shipping! :S I can surely find a cheaper Rena, but I don't want too waste time on that and the Fluval seems good enough too me.
I never have had a Rena, but anyway I just don't like the way it look =) silly 

So I think I'm going to test a Fluval 405 first!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

$100 for one xp3 at drs.foster or petsmart online. For $205 you can get two XP3!!!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

but then it also cost for shipping and I think it's easier and more comfortable to buy it in Sweden. Tomorrow I'll buy a Fluval 405


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Leonard, I think you will be happy with it.
I think especially if you have never set up either of them, that if you were to set them up side by side that you would find the Fluval easier to set up and easier to customize to your tank and easier to point the flow exactly where you want it and easier to get the return exactly where you want it and the fact that it hugs the rim and suctions on both sides of the glass. At least that is what I have found and the main reason why I like them.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Now I've bought a Fluval 405! 

It's much more strong than TetraTec EX1200 (that I used before) and it works well with my AM CO2 Reaktor 1000 =) That's what I wanted! So now I'm happy!
But some "bad" things are that Fluval uses ribbed hoses and there's no handle to lift the filter with. But in general this filter is much better than my last one!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

you could swap out the hose with some clear, white, black, or frosted hose if you want.
I just did it on a smaller fluval, it was 1/2 ID hose or 12 / 13 mmand I used it with some 13mm lily pipes. It was a task to get the hose on the fluval connector, but with some hot water to soften the hose, it went right on. For the 405, you probably need 5/8 ID hose or 16 / 17mm.
Or you could probably just get the Eheim Green tubine. I have never tried those on a Fluval, don't care for the green too much, but it might work.

for a handle, nothing I can think of.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

yes the green hoses (clear) 16/22mm fit well on my 405 and I only use them now!  The AM 1000 works well too!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You know the reason for the ribbed hose that Fluval uses however, is that it is Anti Kink hose.
I had replaced some of it so I could use the lily pipes and I am having a PITA keeping them from bending over and kinking. I have solved it, but it made me appreciate the function (not the look, but the function) of the ribbed hose.


----------

